# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Fjalor Shqip - Shqip

## fatijonuk

Tungjatjeta te gjithe anetareve

Desha te dija nese ka Online os shitet ne Shqiperi fjalor shqip - shqip.
Kam nje kohe te gjate jashte shteti dhe ndonjehere i harroj kuptimin disa fjaleve shqip.

Ju faleminderit

----------


## Sheqerka

Pershendetje, 

http://www.gjuha-shqipe.com/ 

Nga kjo faqe mund te shkarkosh "Fjalorin Elektronik Shpjegues". 

Kalofsh mire

----------


## fatijonuk

Falemiderit per ndihmen Sheqerka

Ja kalofsh mire kude qe te jesh

----------

